# Tivo Stream 4K and Pluto Tv



## obeythelaw2004 (Oct 27, 2013)

I like that Pluto TV is integrated into the guide on the Stream 4k. However, all of the channels that you get in the Pluto app itself don't show up in the "guide." Is that by design? For example, the Three's Company channel on Pluto doesn't show up in the guide. If I go into the actual Pluto app, the channel is there on the Pluto guide.


----------

